# XP won't load: Error 4C00:041c



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

System: Dell 5150 (DM051) Bios A05 (3/31/06)
Intel Pentium 4 3.06 GHz
Windows XP home edition - Svc Pk 2 - Auto updates mode


Problem: Computer runs through BIOS but will not run Windows in any of the modes (Safe, Last known working configuration, normal boot, etc). I also tried to load Windows from the XP disk. It starts to load, but then freezes at the point where it says "Starting up Windows".


History:

Computer working fine for 10 months. 

The computer "locked up" on my son last week while playing a game on the internet. After about 15 minutes and trying <ctrl><alt><del> a few times, I decided to press the power switch until the computer powered down. Since then, I have tried every option to start Windows from the hard drive. When I try to boot in the normal mode or last known good configuration, the screen goes black. When I try the various safe modes, the drivers start to load and it always freezes when "Mup.sys" tries to load. 

I booted to the utilities section of the hard drive and ran the diagnostics. Here are the results:

Error code 4C00:041C System Timer 
Message: Channel 2 is not operating correctly

Error code 2600:011B IO APIC Test 
Message: Wrong interrupt key. Attempted to generate 2000 interrupts, but 0 were generated.

BIOS battery fine. Hard drive test showed no errors.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Have you tried to reset CMOS?
What happens if you start the computer without a mouse connected?


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for ideas. I did reset CMOS with no change or improvement. I then booted without the mouse attached. The system did not "notice" the change. The boot led to the same screen with the various options (Safe mode, Last good boot, normal boot, etc) and then response was the same as described in the original thread above.

Other ideas appreciated as I am out of my element here.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If you have a Windows CD:

Start the computer with the Windows CD.
At the *Welcome to Setup* screen, press *R* to select the repair option.
At the command prompt - type *chkdsk /r* > press <Enter>.
Type *Exit* > press <Enter>.
Reboot the computer.

Also: Have a close look at the motherboard. Any "swollen" or leaking capacitors?


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

:spinning:

Thanks again for continued ideas. When I boot from the XP CD, it immediately starts with Windows Setup (no input from me) and starts loading drivers etc. Windows Setup then hangs up when the Windows Setup screen says "Setup is starting Windows". I do not get an option screen for which to enter "R" or a prompt to type chk dsk unfortunately. I did run hard drive diagnostics from the utility partition of my hard drive and it passed. 

No noticable leakeage on the capacitors. I cannot tell if any are swollen, they all appear to be the same.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Reseat the RAM sticks. Shut the computer off first.

If that doesn't help - run MemTest (link in my signature). Let it run for at least 4-5 cycles with 1 RAM stick at a time.


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for continued support.

I reseated both 512k RAM chips. They pretty much lock in place, but I gave it a whirl. No change however.

I just got home from work (fixing my sons' computers is just a part time job!) and downloaded the Memtest CD. It looks like it will tiake some time to run. I will keep you posted on the results. 

By the way, I am running the test with only one RAM chip installed at a time. I assume this is what you meant.

Thanks again, Kurt


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, that's what I meant. Please keep us updated.


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

I ran 5 passes on both RAM chipsets. No errors reported. 

Same issues:
1) Boot from XP pk2 disk hangs before reaching welcome window.
2) Boot from disk in any version of safe mode hangs after loading Mup.sys
3) Boot from disk in "normal" or "last good" = black screen & system hung

Any options to test?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you still get the error codes when testing the HDD?
If so - download and run diagnostic tests from the HDD manufacturer.


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

I ran the hard drive diagnostics from the utility partition of the hard disck 
and it passed. I can look to see if there are other diagnostics on Seagate site.

The two errors that show up are:
1) 4C00:041C Msg: Channel 2 is not operating correctly. No period ticks were generated. The realtime clock is probably not functioning.

2) 2600:011B Wrong interrupt count. Attempted to generate 2000 interrupts, but none were generated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

That sounds like a motherboard/BIOS error.

Run *SeaTools*.


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

I downloaded and ran SeaTools for dos. The hard drive passed the long test and acoustic test. The problem remains however.

thoughts?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Are the error messages generated by "System Board Devices Tests"?

Try clearing CMOS again. Disconnect the computer from the wall socket. Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard. Wait 30 minutes - then put the battery back.
Start the computer, enter BIOS - load default settings, save and exit.


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

CMOS cleared again. 
Battery removed 12 hours (work) and replaced.
Loaded default settings.

4C00:041C error message above generated from System Board test under the System Timer section.

2600:011B error mesage generated in the "Processor" section under the heading I/O APIC "APIC Test" 

Thanks for your continued input.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It sounds like a bad motherboard. I'll ask the other hardware team members to have a look.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It does sound like a bad motherboard . . The failure is likely the reason for the lockup.

Bummer . .


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the diagnostics and suggestions!!! I was afraid that it was a motherboard issue but I did not know how to approach the problem. Your troubleshooting support was great. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Also - see if this helps: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324764


----------



## Dig-Doug (Jan 16, 2008)

Whatever happened with this? I just reloaded a Dimension 3000 and it was working fine for a day. I loaded the video/audio/nic/etc drivers from Dell. I updated the BIOS from A02 to A03. I booted it up this morning and it was OK. I was working on another system, turned to look at this one and the screen was blank. I did not have power management enabled. I tried to wake it up with the mouse and keyboard but had to hold in the power button to turn it off. It will not load the OS/safe mode/last known good configuration. It sometimes successfully goes in to the Diagnostics partition. It sometimes load the XP reinstall CD. When I did get into Diags, I got the same "2600:011B Wrong interrupt count" error during the Processor/APIC Test.


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

In my case, it was a bad motherboard. I google searched for my dell motherboard and found quite a few sites that sell them (complete with Dell bios) for about $90. Installation was straight forward, just swap out cards etc and ensure that you have good contact between cpu and the aluminum heat sink. I went to radio shack and purchased some lithium contact paste for about $2. 

All works fine now. I am not sure what cause the motherboard to fail.

Kurt


----------

